# Help - Where is the serial number on Hublot MDM Depose Ladies Watch?



## Creative1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Want to check authenticity. Can anyone help me? Thanks!


----------



## mikemargolis (Nov 14, 2009)

engraved on the back, you can't miss it. If you don't see it, that is already a very large red flag.


----------

